# Stay outta my cage!



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie did not like her old cage, but she is VERY fond of her new one. Last night one of my tiels, Johnny, wandered in to say hello, and she chased him out and pecked him for being cheeky. He left in a hurry. None of the others is dumb enough to even try that, but Johnny's new to the family and didn't realize he wasn't welcome. He does now. She didn't hurt him, just his feelings. Then when I went to clean her cage, she pecked ME.  Hello, you silly girl, I'm putting in fresh paper and FOOD. Biting the hands that feed you is just rude. Birds of peace ... bah.  Maggie is The Pigeon Queen and don't you forget it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hopefully he won't fight back one day.. she would lose..


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

He did fight back for a few seconds, but he was outclassed and he knew it, so he left.


----------

